# check out my ass!



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

tsuru tails, nice huh? :thumbup: 









front pic


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like you're ass


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

very nice! :thumbup: damn i think thats my next part that i will buy....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

tails look nice! ur car looks a lot like mine. except for the rims and side skirts. got any pics of ur floormats?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ur ride is the definition of CLEAN. the Tsuru tails looks real good and go great with the white rims. the only thing im not too crazy about is ur exhaust other than that... its bad ass


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i like your wheels


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I like you're ass


lol, thanks. 
thanks for all the compliments guys. i really like these tsuru tails because they eliminate all the amber lenses from the car.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

hey mang.. wer the ass at?? false advertisement:topic:
i like ur wheels though..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

looks cold there


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice ride...i like the white wheels on blk
thinkin of doin that myself


----------



## Hatchetrun (Dec 31, 2003)

yah what wheels are those???


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

sno's got a nice set of TSW Revos
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=6516&highlight=revos


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

that thing is clean!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: so fresh and so clean!!! the wheels look damn good with your car too!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> sno's got a nice set of TSW Revos
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=6516&highlight=revos


nice link to an old thread  my first post i do believe, lol. 

i'm thinking of removing the white stripe at the bottom and painting the revo's gunmetal... but i dunno yet. :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xt_out said:


> :thumbup: so fresh and so clean!!! the wheels look damn good with your car too!


thanks man, i decided to get them after playin with the virtua-wheels thing at les schwab.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

sno said:


> i'm thinking of removing the white stripe at the bottom and painting the revo's gunmetal... but i dunno yet. :fluffy:


Oh oh, momma like... momma like! :crazy:

I think that would look hot, especially w/ the black paint. If you're lookin for a change but wanna keep the wheels I say why not.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

:banhump: :idhitit: (p.s. who's idea was the "Humping bannana smiley...sick b*stards) hehehe


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Clean Ride!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

myoung said:


> Clean Ride!


THE mike young likes my car







:cheers:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

sno said:


> THE mike young likes my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naa, that's just his default post for everyone's car in this section. Don't feel too special now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> Naa, that's just his default post for everyone's car in this section. Don't feel too special now


lol


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I like that car next to yours mmmmm M3

you car is nice too


----------



## 32DA3 (Jan 20, 2004)

sweet lights... 
What's your suspension set up ... 
bruce


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

32DA3 said:


> sweet lights...
> What's your suspension set up ...
> bruce


eibach sportline coils with kyb gr2 struts. the front springs were heated .5" lower to compensate for the "saggy ass" look.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

the ass looks good, but you have to get rid of the white stripes on the sides on the car.


----------

